# Purchasing a Deluxe 28"



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the forum and had some questions. 

I live just north of Boston and can fit 9 cars comfortably in my driveway. I'm pretty set on buying a new Deluxe 28" from Home Depot. I have about $200 in gift cards to put towards it so that's why I'm not going directly through a dealer. Is there any difference between a dealer and a HD version?

Also, I have a slight incline to my driveway, do you see any issues using this blower? 

Anything I should purchase with the blower it self? 

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

nickyb said:


> Anything I should purchase with the blower it self?


No difference between the Box Store Ariens and the Dealer version. Both machines are identical in terms of parts and features. However, given that it's being prepped & assembled by a box store employee, I would recommend purchasing the extended warranty. You're going to need it. No offense, but they just don't have the training or skill set to set-up the machine properly. Two of my neighbors purchased Ariens machines from Home Depot. Both machines had cables out of adjustment (drive and auger) and one machine had a bent nail holding on the wheel instead of the regular wheel pins. Save your $200 HD gift cards for lumber or leaf bags and get the machine at a reputable dealer. Can't say enough good things about Maestranzi Brothers in Beverly, MA. Great dealer. If you purchase from them, they'll pick-up and drop-off your new machine for free as well as free pick-up and drop-off for service calls / maintenance as long as you own the machine.


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

A few people recommended them, I just shot them an email.

Thanks again.


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

Freezn said:


> No difference between the Box Store Ariens and the Dealer version. Both machines are identical in terms of parts and features. However, given that it's being prepped & assembled by a box store employee, I would recommend purchasing the extended warranty. You're going to need it. No offense, but they just don't have the training or skill set to set-up the machine properly. Two of my neighbors purchased Ariens machines from Home Depot. Both machines had cables out of adjustment (drive and auger) and one machine had a bent nail holding on the wheel instead of the regular wheel pins. Save your $200 HD gift cards for lumber or leaf bags and get the machine at a reputable dealer. Can't say enough good things about Maestranzi Brothers in Beverly, MA. Great dealer. If you purchase from them, they'll pick-up and drop-off your new machine for free as well as free pick-up and drop-off for service calls / maintenance as long as you own the machine.


They don't sell Ariens, and the sales guy quotes me $2K+ for both a toro and simplicity.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Save your $200 HD gift cards for lumber or leaf bags and get the machine at a reputable dealer.


 First off, welcome to the forum. Your looking at a GREAT machine. It will serve you well for many years to come, as long as you keep up on maintenance. 

Second off, I could not agree more, go to a dealer. Nutt'n worse than staring at a foot of snow and your blower is at the dealership to be fixed,,,,,, at the back of the line cause the dealer will serve the customers that purchased from him first. Kinda the un written rule.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

nickyb said:


> They don't sell Ariens, and the sales guy quotes me $2K+ for both a toro and simplicity.


The price on my Ariens deluxe 28" 342cc looks good compered to that Nick...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Nicky 

If you are handy with a wrench and buy the HomeDepot unit it's just a matter of going over everything in the manual and re-checking all the adjustments.
If you read some of the flaming complaints about poor dealer set up it's a good idea to check everything no matter who put it together. If the dealer did it right it wouldn't take much time at all to double check. Always better to find out in the garage than out in a snow drift 

It's a matter of you doing it to save some money and if you have the know how, space and tools compared to paying someone else (dealer) to do it for you.

This is the basic argument on you can buy a steak at a meat market for $$ or go to a restaurant and pay $$$$. Sure you can do it cheaper but maybe you don't have the tools or skills to do the adjustments or you don't have the time. I've done work for people that didn't know how to open a hood much less what to do if they did manage to get it open.

If you're not skilled the dealer is a wonderful thing to have on your side as the other problem is dealers (in general) don't seem to be very helpful to people who bought at big box stores and then come to them for help.
You just need to weigh your options.  Good choice of machine.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nick - Call over to O'Connor Hardware and Rental on 446 Boston Road in Billerica. I know they're a preferred Ariens dealer and they match the box stores on pricing. They also have an excellent power equipment service department.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> First off, welcome to the forum. Your looking at a GREAT machine. It will serve you well for many years to come, as long as you keep up on maintenance.
> 
> Second off, I could not agree more, go to a dealer. Nutt'n worse than staring at a foot of snow and your blower is at the dealership to be fixed,,,,,, at the back of the line cause the dealer will serve the customers that purchased from him first. *Kinda the un written rule*.


^^ This is what the dealer told me at the Ariens dealer store. They will serve their own customers first. He also told me that for the next 3 years, if something happen to the snowblower, they will send a mechanician at your house to provide helps and repairs, and if he cannot repair it on place, they will bring it back no charge and will repair it and then bring it back.

Home Depot 20 years old student would never do that.



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ALOHA to the forms.


I am very curious but why do you post this in every threads?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Freezn said:


> Nick - Call over to O'Connor Hardware and Rental on 446 Boston Road in Billerica. I know they're a preferred Ariens dealer and they match the box stores on pricing. They also have an excellent power equipment service department.


That's where I just got mine. I live in billlerica, O'Connor's is great. Top notch service dept

They sold over 120 new Ariens this month I belive the guy told me


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's everyone! Lots of good info here. 

Kiss4afrog- Thanks! I'm a DIY guy myself, I swapped trannys and motors in cars before so I think a snow blower wouldn't be a problem lol. I like the piece of mind when it comes to motor work and a warranty though.

I have a Don's Hardware that sells Ariens down the street from me, still waiting to see if they can match the big box stores. If not, I'll cash in on the 5% HD CC savings and all my gift cards


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan. You'll end up with a wonderful machine either way. 
The big thing is to not wait until it's snowing or going to snow that night and then find out there is something wrong with the blower you just bought - new, used, big box, dealer, neighbor .....

And with new it's nice to break the engine in according to the directions instead of 14" of freezing slush and you have to be to work in 45 minutes


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Sounds like a good plan. You'll end up with a wonderful machine either way.
> The big thing is to not wait until it's snowing or going to snow that night and then find out there is something wrong with the blower you just bought - new, used, big box, dealer, neighbor .....
> 
> And with new it's nice to break the engine in according to the directions instead of 14" of freezing slush and you have to be to work in 45 minutes


Well, everywhere is dolt out of this model  Dont want to drive all the way to Billerica but may have to.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

nickyb said:


> Well, everywhere is dolt out of this model  Dont want to drive all the way to Billerica but may have to.


I'm a big believer in getting the machine and model you really want. You don't want buyers remorse on a big ticket item like a snow blower. Takes all the fun out of the purchase.  Have you tried 128 Cycle in Beverly. I know they're a North Shore Ariens Dealer. Just can't tell you if their prices are competitive to O'Conner in Billerica


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is nice to do isn't always practical. If you pick it up one day and it snows that night I'd expect the break in to be done blowing snow. 
I wouldn't run it full throttle or take a full augers width but with a new blower I'm not going out there with a shovel either 

If you have a way to get by till you can get what you want that's the best thing to do.


----------

